# Sunice Albany Jacket



## Robster59 (Aug 9, 2016)

My old waterproof has finally given up the ghost and I am looking at a replacement.  I can pick up the Sunice Albany jacket for Â£80.00.  According to their website it is a Gore-Tex lined jacket and I've seen it elsewhere for 2-3 times that price.  
http://www.sunice.com/us/product/s12001_1102-albany
Does anyone have any experience of Sunice and this jacket in particular?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 9, 2016)

Sunice certainly used to be a very good name in waterproofs and other golf gear.

Label changed hands a little while ago (I believe the company actually 'went bust') so whether that affects the quality..... That jacket certainly looks fine - and Goretex is Goretex, with its own guarantee!

I found the sizing 'American', so worth checking actual dimensions if you are borderline on sizes.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 9, 2016)

Not that jacket, but have the Sunice Hurricane goretex jacket.
Seems well made but I got it earlier this year so hasn't been tested in downpour yet.

I was so impressed by the quality that I went a got a pair of sunice goretex trousers to go with it.
HTH.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks, looking at prices elsewhere, this does seem to be a bargain so I think I'll have a go for it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2016)

I have the Albany in white with black lining. It's perfectly waterproof and as good as any other Goretex product. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  I've ordered it from Direct Golf at Â£80.00 + P&P.  Funnily enough it's Â£162.99 on the Sports Direct site.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 9, 2016)

Sunice is quite large fitting.  

I have two rain tops in large which was a bit too big for me truth be told and polo in medium which fits well.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 10, 2016)

Ordered yesterday, just delivered today.  Have to say first impressions are very good.  Nice looking jacket, fits well in my FB size, very light and seems to be very comfortable.  I can't say I'm looking forward to trying it out but when I next play in the rain (in Scotland? Never!) then I look forward to seeing how it performs.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 11, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			Ordered yesterday, just delivered today.  Have to say first impressions are very good.  Nice looking jacket, fits well in my FB size, very light and seems to be very comfortable.  I can't say I'm looking forward to trying it out but when I next play in the rain (in Scotland? Never!) then I look forward to seeing how it performs.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear, I ordered one yesterday in XL, just hoping its not too large.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 16, 2016)

It looks like they've now realised their error and put the price back up to Â£163.  Just got it at the right time. :whoo:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 16, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			It looks like they've now realised their error and put the price back up to Â£163.  Just got it at the right time. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

+1, picked mine up yesterday, at Â£80.00 I think I got a bargain.  :whoo:


----------

